# PINS Tarpon at the jetty?



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Having never been down to PINS before, are tarpon showing up at the jetty this time of year? I'm going to be down there later this week and I'm wondering if I should tie up a few toad flies to bring with. If they're not around this time of year then I wont bother. Just looking to those who've been before. Thanks!


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Summer run should be starting pretty soon, if it hasn't already.

I would go ahead and tie up a few, don't want to get down there, have tarpon everywhere, and have nothing to throw at them.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for responding! I'll tie up some here this week. Seems like ch/yellow is one of the more popular colors so I'm gonna go that route.


----------



## atxgolfer (May 27, 2013)

So this may be a dumb question but i am going to ask it before driving all the way to SPI, do the Tarpon usually come within casting distance? (60 ft or less for me)


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

atxgolfer said:


> So this may be a dumb question but i am going to ask it before driving all the way to SPI, do the Tarpon usually come within casting distance? (60 ft or less for me)


It all depends what the fish are doing.

If they are on top, they will continually roll in the same area, or move and keep rolling, giving you a number of shots. Getting them to follow and to feed them is another story.

I've had tarpon follow all the way to the boat and eat. I've also had tarpon come out of nowhere and eat right at the boat.

Morale of the story is, "you won't know if ya don't go!" But be prepared to launch line when needed - you'll get way more shots with an 80' cast as opposed to a 60'. Some will argue that, but that's my experience.


----------



## atxgolfer (May 27, 2013)

Thx


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I have seen Tarpon roll just a few feet from the rocks at the jetties. Most of the guys that catch tarpon from the jetties are fishing at night with black flies.


----------



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

sorry to sound like a newbie but what does PINS mean?


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Ramon264 said:


> sorry to sound like a newbie but what does PINS mean?


padre island national seashore


----------

